# mi-o



## Bântuit

Salutare tuturor ,

" Podoaba mea capilara traieste vremuri tulburi. Partial ma paraseste, partial 

incarunteste, partial o ia razna, partial *mi-o* fura .

* acei frizeri dobitoci care mi-o raresc mai mult prin filare. *"

La ce se referă acuzativul (o) în contextul acesta ?

------

prima (o) se referă la _podoabă_ ,dar nu pot să ghicesc la ce se referă cea doua (o)

Mulţumesc anticipat .


----------



## areki

se refera la "podoaba sa capilara" (adica parul)
Tot paragraful vorbeste despre "podoada capilara"

scuze pentru lipsa de diacritice.


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc foarte mult,



> scuze pentru lipsa de diacritice.



E-n regulă .


----------



## farscape

"parţial mi-o fură acei frizeri dobitoci care mi-o răresc mai mult prin filare."

Interesting catch, again, Bântuit 

You've picked a combination of three pronouns, a relative (*care*, difficult to master even for native speakers), a personal pronoun, 1st person singular in dative form (*mi*) and the unstressed feminine 3rd person singular personal pronoun in accusative *o*. 

The subordinate sentence "care mi-o răresc mai mult prin filare", can be borken into a more docile version as follows:

Frizerii (*care*) îmi (*mi*) răresc podoaba capilară (_pe ea_ *o* _răresc_) _şi_ mai mult prin filare.

Note: the text in italics is for explanation only.

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Salut !

asta e o explicaţie lămurită . 



*Moderator Note: off-topic discussion on "explicație lămurită" moved here. *


----------

